# Shearers cottage..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (Oct 12, 2016)

Whilst in Scotland this was a place I wanted to see.but missy had been and did not fancy the trek again to it.so when we went out for the day with Stussy we gave it a miss.we still saw loads of nice stuff but on the way back to dropping us off.stussy drove past here to show me where it was.i saw the old land rovers in the long grass.he said if you leave early yo can be here and back before you check out of the hotel.so the next morning I was up at the crack of dawn.leaving missy at the hotel.imade my way there and parked up.the trek to it was very wet.the morning was glorious but the dew on the long grass was so wet I was soaked.but it was so worth it.the cottage when I finally got to it was a real proper derp.the main bedroom upstairs was fantastic.as was the other one.the downstairs was a bit crammed.i spent a while here then photographed the three land rovers.there was all sorts in the long grass but I was soaked and the grass covering it I decided to get back to the hotel.a quick shower and we were on the road to the next hotel for a weekend of just relaxing.thanks to Stussy for a fantastic day out and showing us some lovely places.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 12, 2016)

To be honest Mikey I have run out of superlatives...


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm not entirely sure what to say about this gem. The Landrover photos are brilliant.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't often comment ........but that is beautiful.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 13, 2016)

What a perfect place! That is just lovely in so many ways. I can't wait for my own trip back home now. Great stuff as always mate, cheers!


----------



## brickworx (Oct 13, 2016)

Very nice...you've had a good trip!....lovely photos and nicely processed with some great detail shots...the clock is beautiful.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 13, 2016)

Another brilliant set here Mickey. The 1951 Flock Book is interesting, bound up proper books in those days - none of your spiral bound rubbish then (I collect them coming from sheep farming stock). There is an entry in the volume that ties in with this area, so who knows! Again thanks for this beautiful set.


----------



## Kacy_M (Oct 17, 2016)

I really enjoy your posts Mikey, always showing so much detail in the close ups. Thoroughly enjoyed this, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you all.the cottage was small but beautiful and full of character


----------



## Stussy (Oct 29, 2016)

Excellent take on this superb wee cottage, well worth the effort to get up and get wet in the morning!


----------



## Potter (Oct 30, 2016)

Superb. Cool radio, and those Land Rovers are great.


----------

